# stroller that will fit in the trunk of a Nissan Versa?



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

The title says it all...what stroller would you recommend (that you or someone else liked basically) that will fit in the trunk of my car?


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't know what a nissan versa is (I know, I'm so stupid about cars!), but my Maclaren is SUPER compact and lightweight. I have the Volo, which I love, but I would get the next step up next time so that the seat would recline.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I agree with the PP's Maclaren suggestion. We have used our Volo with DD forever now! It is super lightweight, so compact and very durable. Despite the lack of seat recline, DD seems quite comfortable. I believe that the next model "up" is the Triumph. It has a recling seat.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Nissan Versa: http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2...53011.1-lg.jpg


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd check out the maclaren as well. I've also seen strollers that fold in half, if that makes sense, but those are more difficult to fold and unfold than the mclaren.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay. I looked...we have one that *similar* and we HATE it...and DS doesn't fit.

He's going to be almost 2 when this baby is born. He's currently 27lbs. I don't even think I'm supposed to be using the stroller we have with him right now based on his size.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We haefv a mazda 3 and our phil and teds fits fine. the bob revolutions does too. Safety 1st doesn't fit.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Strollers that are the umbrella type but are not Maclarens really do suck. I wouldn't be surprised that you hated it! Maclarens are much different even though they look similar. They open smooth, push smoothly, have a MUCH higher weight limit. My 7.5 year has been known to ride in mine holding DS and I can still push it just fine. Frankie would have no problems riding in one, my large almost 4y still fits in one very comfortably. DD1 is a reach to fit in it now days though.

BOBs do fold down really small considering what type of stroller they are but that probably would eat up all your truck space.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
Strollers that are the umbrella type but are not Maclarens really do suck. I wouldn't be surprised that you hated it! Maclarens are much different even though they look similar. They open smooth, push smoothly, have a MUCH higher weight limit. My 7.5 year has been known to ride in mine holding DS and I can still push it just fine. Frankie would have no problems riding in one, my large almost 4y still fits in one very comfortably. DD1 is a reach to fit in it now days though.

BOBs do fold down really small considering what type of stroller they are but that probably would eat up all your truck space.

How "tall" is it? One thing we hate is that we have to have our arms so far down to push it. DH refuses to use it because it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't know how tall it is, but I'm 5'4" and I can push it comfortably. It really is the most awesome stroller EVER. I've been using mine to walk a mile to school, and a mile back, 5days/week for 10months. It's in GREAT shape - one of those awful umbrella strollers would have broken AGES ago! (I don't have a car, we walk literally EVERYWHERE in our neighborhood)


----------



## Dazedstella (Dec 21, 2008)

We just bought the Britax Blink which is their lightweight stoller- we chose it over the Maclaren having "test-driven" both of them. I love the Blink- it is super easy to open and close, it reclines- the basket size kind of sucks but it does on most lightweight stollers- the canopy is huge and the handles are TALL, as in almost too tall for me but not quite- I am 5'7" and they are comfortable but definitely high. It will definitely fit well in your trunk although it is a bit longer than the Maclaren folded up but that's due to the height in the handles which it sounds like your husband would like. It rides smooth and has a weight limit of 55 lbs. And it's on sale at albeebaby.com for $80-100 or Diapers.com right now for $120.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dazedstella* 
We just bought the Britax Blink which is their lightweight stoller- we chose it over the Maclaren having "test-driven" both of them. I love the Blink- it is super easy to open and close, it reclines- the basket size kind of sucks but it does on most lightweight stollers- the canopy is huge and the handles are TALL, as in almost too tall for me but not quite- I am 5'7" and they are comfortable but definitely high. It will definitely fit well in your trunk although it is a bit longer than the Maclaren folded up but that's due to the height in the handles which it sounds like your husband would like. It rides smooth and has a weight limit of 55 lbs. And it's on sale at albeebaby.com for $80-100 or Diapers.com right now for $120.

I'll talk to DH but this sounds perfect


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

we have a maclaren triumph, it fits in the trunk of my vw rabbit with room to spare.


----------

